# --~~ Lament the Ending of the 10K Thread 2009 Here ~~--



## Guest (Jul 21, 2009)

Okay ... once the 10K thread locks up ... you will have to come here to lament and decompress.

Starting with me ..

I was robbed !!!! :chair:

JR


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jul 21, 2009)

I didn't think Mods were allowed to win anyway.


----------



## Supe (Jul 21, 2009)

I wasn't even here for the last 800 or so posts! You guys were busy.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> I didn't think Mods were allowed to win anyway.


Doesn't mean like I don't feel as if I were robbed!!!! 

JR


----------



## Ble_PE (Jul 21, 2009)

Can't believe it's over! What can I do now? I don't wanna work! :15:


----------



## TouchDown (Jul 21, 2009)

Timmy!







Sad.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jul 21, 2009)

I actually find the 10k thread a little frustraing. I'm so freaking OC I feel like I have to read the whole thing, which is impossible.


----------



## cement (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm going emo for this.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 21, 2009)

jregieng said:


> Okay ... once the 10K thread locks up ... you will have to come here to lament and decompress.
> Starting with me ..
> 
> I was robbed !!!! :chair:
> ...


talk about robbed...iwas post #9999


----------



## Ble_PE (Jul 21, 2009)

I was post 9998! If i had only waited .05 seconds more!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm glad its gone. Those big threads stifle the other threads.

I only post on it to get it over with


----------



## chaosiscash (Jul 21, 2009)

snickerd3 said:


> talk about robbed...iwas post #9999


10001 here. Of course, I hadn't really been participating, so I would have felt pretty bad if I had actually won.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jul 21, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> I actually find the 10k thread a little frustraing. I'm so freaking OC I feel like I have to read the whole thing, which is impossible.


With the exception of pages 189 thru 195, I read the whole thing. If I had tried to read those pages, I would have never been posting at the end.


----------



## kevo_55 (Jul 21, 2009)

Fight! Fight! Fight!!


----------



## Sschell (Jul 21, 2009)

capt started the final push here


----------



## Wolverine (Jul 21, 2009)

What was the 10K thread?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 21, 2009)

sschell_PE said:


> capt started the final push here


And about 1.5 hours later, it was done.

YEA!


----------



## frazil (Jul 21, 2009)

holy crap! I can't believe you all finished today! There were still 1000+ posts to go this morning!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 21, 2009)

> QUOTE (sschell_PE @ Jul 21 2009, 02:33 PM) capt started the final push here





> And about 1.5 hours later, it was done.
> YEA!


Sounds like you need more fiber in your diet Cap'n.


----------



## Fluvial (Jul 21, 2009)

Yeah, I totally missed the end. The cable guy came and disconnected me for a while!

Congratulations Chucktown !!


----------



## TouchDown (Jul 21, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> I'm glad its gone. Those big threads stifle the other threads.
> I only post on it to get it over with


Hijack.

Glad to see the ship is righted in your av Capn.

Return to glory so to speak.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 21, 2009)

> The cable guy came and disconnected me for a while!


rlyflag: :eyebrows: :bananadoggywow:


----------



## Sschell (Jul 21, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> Sounds like you need more fiber in your diet Cap'n.


LMFAO!


----------



## Ble_PE (Jul 21, 2009)

I think everyone's in withdrawl because there have only been about 50 posts since the end of the 10k thread I think.


----------



## Paul S (Jul 21, 2009)

And I missed the end due to that thing called work!!!!

I will take pride in the fact that I did not once post this "+1!" or anything else along those lines.

So, now I am a Gigantic DoucheBag


----------



## Fluvial (Jul 21, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> rlyflag:


You so funny.  I changed from regular telephone service to digital voice. The cable guy brought the new modem this morning and hooked it up. There was no banana sex involved. 



Paul S said:


> So, now what?


The recipe thread! And other things.


----------



## Dleg (Jul 21, 2009)

I called it yesterday. I knew you guys would do this.


----------



## Paul S (Jul 21, 2009)

Dleg said:


> I called it yesterday. I knew you guys would do this.


Well you should, you are in the future.


----------



## maryannette (Jul 21, 2009)

I missed it, too. I was so busy at work today. I've been in the end of earlier ones. It is crazy. Hope everybody had a good time with it.


----------



## Paul S (Jul 21, 2009)

must find a new purpose


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jul 21, 2009)

Paul S said:


> must find a new purpose



Paul, we're here for you. I understand how it can seem that your life has no purpose after the 10k, but you have to remember what life was like before that addiction sucked the mother f(!#ing life out of you.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2009)

G'morning!!

I have new employee orientation ... all ... day .... long .... :hang:

They did offer up work danishes for breakfast though ... :w00t:

JR


----------



## Ble_PE (Jul 22, 2009)

It's always good to have breakfast provided by work, but I can't say the same about orientations. Have fun!


----------



## Supe (Jul 22, 2009)

jregieng said:


> G'morning!!
> I have new employee orientation ... all ... day .... long .... :hang:
> 
> They did offer up work danishes for breakfast though ... :w00t:
> ...


Way better than hobby and relaxation danishes.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 22, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> Sounds like you need more fiber in your diet Cap'n.


Hey, give me a break. That thing was huge!



TouchDown said:


> Glad to see the ship is righted in your av Capn.
> Return to glory so to speak.


Yeah, I had to bring it back. Its pretty well tied to the screen name, ya know?



ble31980 said:


> I think everyone's in withdrawl because there have only been about 50 posts since the end of the 10k thread I think.


More likely work than withdrawal.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jul 22, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> More likely work than withdrawal.


There's something I'm not likely to experience any time soon.


----------



## Santiagj (Jul 22, 2009)

*cries*

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Sschell (Jul 22, 2009)

thats funny right there


----------



## Paul S (Jul 22, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> Paul, we're here for you. I understand how it can seem that your life has no purpose after the 10k, but you have to remember what life was like before that addiction sucked the mother f(!#ing life out of you.


what? I can't seem to remember life before the 10k, it seems to have been erased.


----------



## Sschell (Jul 22, 2009)

after the last couple of days... the board sure seems to be moving slow.


----------



## rudy (Jul 22, 2009)

ble31980 said:


> Can't believe it's over! What can I do now? I don't wanna work! :15:






Paul S said:


> So, now what?


Withdrawl is difficult. Here's few thoughts that helped me through. You can double post now whenever and where ever you want. If it's still hurting, check out the "Horse Is To Stable..." thread. It's similar to the 10K thread and will help wean you off the 10k experience (well, at least until the next 10k).


----------



## Road Guy (May 21, 2015)

bump


----------

